# Retaking MA EMT-B Practical Exam



## iluvpandas4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok I took my practical exam in December and passed but I failed my written and missed my 6 month deadline so I can't reschedule a makeup. I want to try and retake the practical soon before the summer is over and was wondering who/where I could contact to find a testing center. Or even better if there is some way I can still makeup my written exam. I just  missed the deadline by a few days so this really sucks..


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you have to do the practical perfect to pass?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 11, 2008)

iluvpandas4 said:


> Ok I took my practical exam in December and passed but I failed my written and missed my 6 month deadline so I can't reschedule a makeup. I want to try and retake the practical soon before the summer is over and was wondering who/where I could contact to find a testing center. Or even better if there is some way I can still makeup my written exam. I just missed the deadline by a few days so this really sucks..


 what does your instructor say about all this. they should have the info for you, and who to contact.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 12, 2008)

unless they changed something recently, when you file for a retest, oems assigns you a date and location. you dont get to pick, they assign you to an exam they already have scheduled that has a low count.

these are the folks you want to talk to about it:

Training Coordinator
Massachusetts Department of Public Health
Office of Emergency Medical Services
Two Boylston Street, 3rd Floor
Boston,MA 02116
Tel. 617-753-7300
Fax 617-753-7320

the school where you took your class might be able to help you, but they are under no obligation to do so. so if they are real busy(and this is the busy time of year) you might get stuck at the bottom of an ever expanding pile.


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 12, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Do you have to do the practical perfect to pass?



There are Critical fails on the State practicals in Pa. In some instances they will reiderate (sp) at the end of the testing to go over what you did not do correctly.


----------



## medic258 (Jul 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> unless they changed something recently, when you file for a retest, oems assigns you a date and location. you dont get to pick, they assign you to an exam they already have scheduled that has a low count.
> 
> these are the folks you want to talk to about it:
> 
> ...



This changed a few years ago following accredidation. Of course the cost has been passed on to the candidate. Most schools are charging about $75-$150 on top of the $150 to the state and the $55 fee to the computer testing center. The process is terrible and is going to get worse before it gets better.

iluvpandas4, IIRC you will have to retake the entire course because you went past the 6 month window. Good luck though. Try contacting Fran at OEMS and see if they will let it slide but I wouldn't hold your breath. 
You may want to look into MassBay in Framingham for a test center or Northeastern in Burlington. They usually run exams every few months. Let me know what they say though.


----------



## iluvpandas4 (Jul 12, 2008)

When I last talked to my professor, I remember her saying that I would just need to retake the practical exam, not the entire course, if I either failed all three tries at my written or went past the 6 month deadline. I tried calling OEMS today but it seems the lines are only open during weekdays so I'll try again Monday.


----------

